# One hell of a night! + a gator trout



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Yesterday evening I decided I wanted to go look for a big trout. I've been fishing hard for them lately and it seems they've moved out of my go-to spot so I took a guess at where I thought I'd find some good ones and well, I guessed right! Caught a 27" stud that weighed 6.7lbs this morning so I'm guessing she was 7lbs at the time of the catch. I was throwing the vudu shrimp under some dock lights again and big momma trout couldn't resist. At first I didn't think it was going to be a real big one but halfway in the fight she came up to the surface and went nuts. I knew immediately this was a monster trout from the size of the splash and the wake she threw. I carefully netted her and took a couple quick pics and went to release her but she had completely swallowed my vudu and was pretty messed up from it. I knew there was no chance at reviving her so for the first time, I kept a trout over 25". After that I continued fishing the lights and literally caught at least 50 more trout and 5 small redfish. All of the fish fought like they were twice their size too! The rest of the trout ranged from 6" up to 19.5" and the biggest red was 21"


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Hell of a trout! Congrats!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Hoss right there!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! Gonna be after them hard till I reach my goal of a 30"er whether it takes a week or 5 years!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hell yeah man way to go!


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks for trying to work her so she could be returned to the water. Sometimes it just doesn't work out, but you should feel proud that you tried to let her go back and make some more giant trout for everyone to enjoy


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice night of fishing, congrats on that stud trout!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Bummer on the bad hook damage but it happens. Excellent trout anyways though!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Outstanding fish!
You made the right decision to keep her.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Yup, it's official, buying some vudu! Keep it up man you are killing it! That 30" is coming your way!


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I went out and bought 5 different colors of the vudu shrimp yesterday and can't wait to get out and hopefully have the same luck!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Way to go! Nice trout.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Thanks guys!



MoganMan said:


> Yup, it's official, buying some vudu! Keep it up man you are killing it! That 30" is coming your way!


They won't let you down!



prelude13 said:


> I went out and bought 5 different colors of the vudu shrimp yesterday and can't wait to get out and hopefully have the same luck!


I hope you kill em out there and you better post up a report if ya do!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work on those Gators.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------

